# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam Kenal

## H.AMAN

Salam kenal Para suhu disini.. Izin gabung nuwbie dari pulau seberang Kalimantan. Izin baca-baca dan belajar.. Soalnya suka pelihara ikan juga. Apalagi KOi.. Dilihat aja bikin hati tenang..  :Flypig:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Salam kenal Para suhu disini.. Izin gabung nuwbie dari pulau seberang Kalimantan. Izin baca-baca dan belajar.. Soalnya suka pelihara ikan juga. Apalagi KOi.. Dilihat aja bikin hati tenang..


Welcome om H.AMAN ... semoga kerasan dan betah disini...

----------


## LDJ

Salam kenal om Aman

----------


## biru

salam kenal juga...






signature

obat foredi gel

----------

